# Canon 6D flash sync



## nicku (Jan 27, 2013)

I know 6D has external flash sync of 1/180s.... 

Canon cameras have only 1/160s or 1/200s not 1/180s My question is:

If i shoot with 6D at 1/200 in studio i will get that black line on the bottom of the frame like the one i get from 7D shooting at 1/250 ( 7D has a flash sync of 1/200) ?????


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 27, 2013)

nicku said:


> If i shoot with 6D at 1/200 in studio i will get that black line on the bottom of the frame like the one i get from 7D shooting at 1/250 ( 7D has a flash sync of 1/200) ?????



The 7d has a x-sync of 1/250s (like my 60d): http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#Specifications ...

... as for the 6d 1/180s x-sync I wouldn't be so sure, it sounds more like a firmware crippling to me and the 6d might very well go up to 1/200s as the shortest time when the first shutter is down and the second shutter is still up.

If anyone doubts this: The 6d can also shoot with 1/8000 shutter, the Magic Lantern devs discovered this, it's just that the Canon firmware has a "5d3 protection lock" that keeps resetting it to 1/4000 :-o


----------



## Marine03 (Jan 29, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > If i shoot with 6D at 1/200 in studio i will get that black line on the bottom of the frame like the one i get from 7D shooting at 1/250 ( 7D has a flash sync of 1/200) ?????
> ...



Does this mean that magic lanterns software will allow the use of 1/8000 because that's a big deal


----------



## oscaroo (Jan 29, 2013)

I've a 6d.
With the 430exII mounted the shutter speed will literally go to 1/180s.
Without a 430exII mounted it won't allow a shutters speed of 1/180th.

If i shoot with my ebay radio trigger on the hotshoe I have to shoot at 160th. I do get a black stripe if I move it to 200th. 

If it is a software cripple maybe they always waste some time at the start of the exposure to let it get a black line near the end. *shrug.


----------



## agierke (Jan 29, 2013)

i have seen the black stripe appear at 1/200th of a sec on the 5D mrk 2 when its supposed to be rated for a 1/200th sync. that is in studio with strobes, not speedlights.

i would say you have to stick to 1/160th or below in some circumstances unless you acquire radio slaves that can circumvent the flash sync and have strobes with a slow enough flash duration.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 29, 2013)

Marine03 said:


> Does this mean that magic lanterns software will allow the use of 1/8000 because that's a big deal



I wouldn't count on it, Canon obviously has an interest to prevent it, and even if ml manages it then it might wear down the shutter faster because it isn't designed for it. I really don't know if the x-sync and shutter speed limits are due to firmware crippling or based on cheaper hardware than the 5d3/5d2.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 29, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> nicku said:
> 
> 
> > If i shoot with 6D at 1/200 in studio i will get that black line on the bottom of the frame like the one i get from 7D shooting at 1/250 ( 7D has a flash sync of 1/200) ?????
> ...



That would be a digital shutter, aka turning the sensor on and off, like on the original 1D, wouldn't it? The old Nikon d50 is the same


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 29, 2013)

The_Arsonist said:


> That would be a digital shutter, aka turning the sensor on and off, like on the original 1D, wouldn't it? The old Nikon d50 is the same



Interesting, I didn't know about the 1d method - why don't they do that anymore to gain higher x-sync?

As for the 6d & 1/8000, I have no idea how it's implemented, just picked it up while reading through the ml 6d dev thread - you have to look or ask over there.


----------



## nicku (Jan 29, 2013)

oscaroo said:


> I've a 6d.
> With the 430exII mounted the shutter speed will literally go to 1/180s.
> Without a 430exII mounted it won't allow a shutters speed of 1/180th.
> 
> ...



Thanks for answer right on the subject. So.... Canon 6D is not the camera that i need.


----------



## The_Arsonist (Jan 29, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> The_Arsonist said:
> 
> 
> > That would be a digital shutter, aka turning the sensor on and off, like on the original 1D, wouldn't it? The old Nikon d50 is the same
> ...



Sorry, the Nikon d70 and d40 do this, as well as the original 1D. The actual shutter still can only physically hit the sync speed (1/250 or whatever) but then the electronic shutter takes over at higher speeds. No idea why this is not a standard feature on all DSLRs. Maybe only CCD sensors can do this?

Read about the Magic Chip Cameras on Strobist
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2011/12/q-controlling-sun-when-using-flash.html


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 30, 2013)

I have the Yongnuo Y-622C E-TTL triggers, and I have no problem with syncing even at 1/250th. No black at the bottom of the frame. I am no more limited than I was with either 60D or 5DII. I should note, however, that the flashs that I just tested (580EXII) automatically go into High Speed sync mode at 1/200th or more. For my purposes that has not been an issue, although I read that flash output is somewhat reduced in that mode. I am typically dialing down flash output anyway as I prefer a softer look. I don't think that my workflow is at all changed by the sync speed.

The same flash mounted on the camera does limit shutter speed to 1/180th unless HSS is enabled.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jan 30, 2013)

6D sync speed sucks but so does the mk3. I wish they had the 1dx shutter for 1/250th. :/


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 30, 2013)

P.S. I have been really pleased with the Yonguo units so far. They just work. They come out of sleep mode quickly and I have gotten consistent exposures with them. The range seems very good - far more than what I will probably test the limits of.


----------



## Britman (Feb 1, 2013)

TWI by Dustin Abbott said:


> I have the Yongnuo Y-622C E-TTL triggers, and I have no problem with syncing even at 1/250th. No black at the bottom of the frame. I am no more limited than I was with either 60D or 5DII. I should note, however, that the flashs that I just tested (580EXII) automatically go into High Speed sync mode at 1/200th or more. For my purposes that has not been an issue, although I read that flash output is somewhat reduced in that mode. I am typically dialing down flash output anyway as I prefer a softer look. I don't think that my workflow is at all changed by the sync speed.
> 
> The same flash mounted on the camera does limit shutter speed to 1/180th unless HSS is enabled.



Just thinking out load here.
But surely the power wouldn't drop that much if only changing the shutter from 1/180th to 1/200th. The major drop in power only really drops when you go 1/500th +


----------

